# anyone near walnut, ca?



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

i was wondering if anyone living near walnut ,west covina area might be able to help me out. i want to post pics but i don't have the means to do so. so if someone would be willing to take pics of my car and help me post them, it would be greatly appreciated.

thanx
:thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wasu831..

i live near there.. ( in pomona ) ... take pix of ur car u can take pix with a reg camera and u pay for developing and ill see if i can use my gf scanner to scan them


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

i live in el monte but i go to school in Walnut, (mt. sac). I have a digital camera and wouldnt mind taking pics. Lets meet up somewhere.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

all of us california people ought to meet up sometime, so cal/nor cal/central valley. were only like 4 hours apart in any given direction. Im pretty confident if we could get all the cali nissan people together it would be a fairly large sized meet. I know we plan on making a trip to mossy soon, maybe we could all meet up then.


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

teknokid-
what days are you at sac? i'm there mon.-thurs. in the mornings. hopefully we can set something up.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Im there Mondays and wednesday mornings but we could set something up tuesday or Thursday morning as well. Its on you.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

I also have a digital cam and i go to Mt. Sac Mon-Thurs, if you guys need help let me know.


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

monday is cool. when do you get out of class?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

i get out of class at 10:30 on monday. So you take it from there.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i go DeVry... ( near mt sac ) i would like 2 meet up as well..


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Ahh, on monday my class starts at 4 hehe.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ick.. 4 pm class... i get out at 5 pm... what time do you get out shmuck90 ?


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

5:15


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

5pm is too late to take pictures


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

let's see how the weather is first. i need to wash the car too after all this rain...


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

sorry it took so long for me to get back to you guys... i am recovering from a major hangover and didn't make it to school today. anyway, how does next monday, 3/24 sound? maybe at 1pm at burger king right by sac?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Burger King? Are you talking about the one by the 60 fwy?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

which bk ?


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Its across the street from Mt. Sac i think by all the book stores, arcade, computer, etc...
What color is your car btw?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

mine is champagne/silver color...

when are all you fellas gonna meet up.

i know that the chinese restraunt there called " The UpperHouse " has some really good food.

( IMO )


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

i dont think i am, my class is too late. But maybe ill go early just say wassssssup to u guys .
i saw ur car on the forums, have u done anything new to it lately?


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

i was thinking of the bk on amar, by the arcade, gas station, etc. hopefully we can meet on 3/24 anytime after 1pm. my car is a white b13 with black rims.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

shmuck90 said:


> *i dont think i am, my class is too late. But maybe ill go early just say wassssssup to u guys .
> i saw ur car on the forums, have u done anything new to it lately? *


not a whole lot .. jes se-r rims but im waiting on gettin some more things in.

( all being shipped from supplier)



wasu831 said:


> *i was thinking of the bk on amar, by the arcade, gas station, etc. hopefully we can meet on 3/24 anytime after 1pm. my car is a white b13 with black rims. *


3/25 is better time for me anytime after noon is great on 3/25.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Cool, thats what i basically have only too. I just put a rear strut bar waiting for the front and i got my tein springs, kyb agx, and waiting for my bump stops.
3/24 or 3/25 is fine for me.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

shmuck90 said:


> *Cool, thats what i basically have only too. I just put a rear strut bar waiting for the front and i got my tein springs, kyb agx, and waiting for my bump stops.
> 3/24 or 3/25 is fine for me. *



3/25 is best that way i can just swing on by right after class around noon.

im waiting on some funding so i can get the rest of my stuff done... HID halo , new gauges and possibly TEIN SS coil overs.

im gonna be looking for a 97 200sx stock bumper in Good condition with fogs and a 98 200sx rear bumper and some se-l side skirts im wondering if you know places i can check a few of it out?


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

i dont know any places other than junkyards, i cant think of anything else.


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

anyone else want to join in this mini-meet? feel free to drop by. i'm assuming that it's gonna be at the burger king on amar across from mt. sac at 1pm.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Dont you mean Jack in the box?? I was looking today and thats all i saw. 3/24 at 1pm?? I dont really want to do it on a tuesday cause i dont have school.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea let all meet @ the jack in the box by Amar.. chris.. i cant really do it monday cuz i go class 8 - 5 ( and i pretty burnt out by noon-1 ) ... so is it gonna be monday or tues ?

whichever one works let me know.


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

i'm good either way because i have school mon-thurs. whatever is best for you guys is fine for me. i'm pretty flexible.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

could we go to jack in the box now? im hungry (and bored) jk


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

im only at school Monday wednesday and friday.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

what time 2morrow?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

when are we meeting up?


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

dunno wasu is probably having another hang over


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

let's say weds. at 1pm at jack in a box. 

btw, last night, cops were pulling any, and every, fixed up car. i go t a ticket for blue headlights, cai, and headers. i'm pretty pissed off. it's a buch of bs... just becareful out there guys...


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

whered they stop u?


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

on nogales and valley... where they are doing all the road work... supposedly, i have to put back my stock intake, header, and lights, and get it checked by a shop run by the state government... i'm very bitter... after they pulled me over, the got a civic, celica, and a truck... all within 2 blocks of each other, and not even 5 mins after i got stopped...


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

yeah i heard about that. Luckily i stay away from that side and take the 10 fwy home. Also be careful when going down the hill cause there are motorcycle cops at the bottom waiting for someone to speed. Its 45 MPH guys!!!!


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

so are we on for tomorrow(weds)?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im on for 2morrow at 1 pm.


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

here's my cell if we can't find each other... (626)318-6484
could someone bring a digicam?
see you guys tomorrow!


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

for how long is everyone planning to stay?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i dont know.. however long it takes to take pix?


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Too bad i cant meet, my class starts at 1 p.m. haha


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well i met up with wasu831.. he a really cool guy.

too bad we were the only ones that were there .


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

I wanted to go, but i wouldn't of made it. I would of gotten there by 2:30pm.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

m2


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

i was washing and detailing my car, got so into that i didnt hear my cell phone. Sorry guys. Lets plan another meet


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

when is everyone free as in schedule wise then we can plan this accordingly.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I would have gone but I wasn't invited 
lol


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *I would have gone but I wasn't invited
> lol *


Thats why you invite yourself. I dont think they would have minded if you crashed the meet. Seriously, lets plan another one.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

i was wondering if you were gonna come becuz u said u live near mt. sac right princess?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

shmuck90 said:


> *i was wondering if you were gonna come becuz u said u live near mt. sac right princess? *


pretty close I'm off the 605


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

i'm down for another meet... when & where?


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

ok guys im down too but somewhere closer towards the south?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hmm..

how life plaza over by rowland height in front of the infinity arcade place.. that way we can play the Initial D racing game and some other games as well.


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

what time & day?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

when is best for everyone..

im good for tues , wed , thurs.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Im down if its at 2:30 - 3 ish for wed and thurs.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

I would be down to meet as well. Please let me know in advance cuz I'll be driving from Riverside/San Berardino area.


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

i'm good any day of the week after 12:30


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hmm.. ok let me see on monday my gf work schedule and ill post a meeting time and stuff and take it from there?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok.

how is Wed sound for all of you.

march 31 2003 around 12 : 30 pm @ the Jack in the Box accross from mt sac.

also we can roll up on the SrEDman and you can all help me out with the group buy that people havent gotten their bars.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

well i cant meet with u guys on wednesday, my class starts at 1


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

what time you get out?


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

5:15


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

so what's the final plan?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

final plan is that around 12:30 pm i will be @ Jack in the Box waitin for a few people.

after maybe 10-15 minutes im gonna head over to SrEDman place to pick up money for the bars and head over to megan racing and have them deliver the bars if possible.

my cell is 909 964 6816 so if you want to know then give me a call


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it is now 11 41 AM on April 02 2003

im heading over to Jack in the box now

call my cell if u guys gonna meet me


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

where was everyone at? it was just me and LUISPEED again... 
let's do this right and have more than just two people... the week of april 14, who's free?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i should be free.. who else come on now post ur schedules !


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

No one came because u planned this meet with urself and only thought of urself


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

shmuck90 said:


> *No one came because u planned this meet with urself and only thought of urself *


WORD!!!!!!!! I will be planning a meet within the coming weeks to give everyone a chance to ask for the day off or maybe we can change the day around.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

let do this.. 

sat of april 12 2003 let all meet up and either go life plaza in rowland heights area or somewhere.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

yes please change the day around, april 14 and on sounds better, dont make a meet before a sec liu plzzz


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

what's better for everyone? weekday or weekend? day or night? i know sac is on break that week too... 
let's have a good turn out...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

shmuck .. deal.


let try to make it the Saturday of April 18 2003.

what time is good for everyone?

im good anytime after 10 am that day ( for now )


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

? are you planning a meet without the Princess?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *? are you planning a meet without the Princess? *


but of course not


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Why must we make these meets during the week?? Im down for a meet but why during the week and so butt ass early?? 

BTW, nismoprincess, who exactly is the princess??


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well that weekend i might not be free.

is the weekend ok for everyone i might be able to make it.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *but of course not  *


why r u rolling your eyes! ok I get the hint!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *
> 
> BTW, nismoprincess, who exactly is the princess?? *


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:
 

> *why r u rolling your eyes! ok I get the hint!  *


what hint?   



Teknokid said:


> *Why must we make these meets during the week?? Im down for a meet but why during the week and so butt ass early??
> 
> BTW, nismoprincess, who exactly is the princess?? *


yes who is nismoprincess ?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Thursday APril 14?? of what year are you talking about? April14th is a monday. I dont think thats a good day cause were on spring break from the 14th-19th. I dont want to go to school when i dont have to. 

Damn Liu, it doesnt have to revolve around you. Just cause you cant make it doesnt mean we cant have the meet. A successful meet means one with more people than just you and Wasu. 

Im tired of going out there. Lets do something on this side of the San Gabriel Valley or in the 562 area code.

Edit: Princess, we would never plan a meet without you. I actually do want to meet you as im sure others do as well.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

chris..

i edited it saying april 18 2003

i am pretty flexible so it all good when u guys decide what date it is.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

> Why must we make these meets during the week?? Im down for a meet but why during the week and so butt ass early??





> Damn Liu, it doesnt have to revolve around you. Just cause you cant make it doesnt mean we cant have the meet. A successful meet means one with more people than just you and Wasu


Exactly, thank you 

I hate weekdays and i hate waking up early


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Lets play counterstrike  hehe


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

what about a Sunday?


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

A meetup on a Sunday would be kool. Just set a good date and timethat will give everyone a chance to take time off from work or to set their plans to attend that day. Its not really fun if only a few people show up and everyone else can't go because they have other priorities.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Thats true, i get out at 2 p.m. on sunday but ill be pretty tired.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

we have to confirm with the rest on a set date, time and location.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sunday good with me.

schmuck.. CS? hmm..


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

so sundays are good for everyone? how about april 13 or 20??? time??? place???


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im good almost n-e-time.

just where we all want 2 meet at?


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

where would everyone be coming from? lets try to pick a location that is convenient for everyone who wants to come...


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

coming from downey which is 605 / 5


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

sunday is good.

South El Monte, CA 

Where the 60 and the 605 meet.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

chino going 60 east from mt. sac


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im either coming from the 10 east or west of the 210 east or west 

im near that area.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

605/5


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

I probably have to drive the farthest because I'm coming out from Riverside/Moreno Valley area. I will take me around 25-30 minutes to get to the West Co./Walnut area.


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

well, since most people are near the 60/605 area is there anything along the 60 where we could meet?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

It really depends on where you plan on meeting at?? What kind of location are you talking about? I have a few ideas. 

There might be better locations where nismo princess is at, my ex-girlfriend lives right by the 605/5 freeway off of Telegraph, and thats where i have a few of my ideas.


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

that's fine... i don't know the area well, so any and all ideas are welcome...


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

ePC!! nickel nickel or a sahara cafe, just ideas too


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

nickel nickel is fun! where is there a nickel nickel around that area?


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Or we can go to a cafe, hangout and smoke this......... 

http://www.hookah-shisha.com/item.html?UCIDs=354899|507907&PRID=999781


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

smoke fruit?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well we can go chill @ infinity arcades that off the 60 freeway and do a lil racing


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Its a smooth flavorful cool taste, its mixed with dried fruit, honey, molasses and at the bottom the water filters the smoke. Nice!!


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

where on the 60 is that? 

are we meeting on the 20th?

what time?


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

well from mt. sac you go 60 east and exit on Diamond Ranch Rd., i know the people there so we can get a place to sit right away and theres no limit of ordering, so we can order under 20 bucks each , we still didnt all agree yet though


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

i'm down...


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

so what do you guys wanna do?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

shmuk90.. and all the others you gonna come to the Orange County meet?

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16565


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

haha thats why no one is replying to this post, traderzz!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

haha shmuck90,

meet us at jack in the box by mount sac 11 am saturday me and tekno will be there.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

yeh....no too early for me lol
But seriously what happened though how come no one wants to meet anymore? I'm a loving person how come no one likes me??


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im willing but im going to the oc meet and then try to figure out who want to do what and when and where.

i suggest ininity arcade off the 60 freeway by life plaza


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

i am gonna roll to the tustin meet and maybe i'll see you guys at jack in a crack


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well.. since that meet is over..

wasu.. let do this...

april 18 2003 

walnut , ca / rowland heights area meet up and hang out.

let do it at 1 pm at the life plaza.

n-e-one agree?


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

i think im done with this thread


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey shmuck..

email me or aim me or something and well talk.


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

i can do that


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

how many more people willing to come?

wasu are u on aim?


----------



## bestofhookah (8 d ago)

shmuck90 said:


> Or we can go to a cafe, hangout and smoke this.........
> 
> http://www.hookah-shisha.com/item.html?UCIDs=354899|507907&PRID=999781


Or else we can try Top 5: The Best Glass Hookahs In 2022 - Best Of Hookah


----------

